# School shows the door to diabetic boy



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2013)

The roots of education are bitter, but the fruit is sweet. Tanishq Jaiswal has learnt it the harsh way. For no fault of his, the boy is being denied education. His only fault is that he has contracted diabetes at an early age.

St. Paul?s High School, Hyderguda, where he is studying fourth class, has served marching orders on the nine-year-old kid. The school authorities have asked his parents to seek a Transfer Certificate (TC) and take the boy out of the school within a week.

http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities...s-the-door-to-diabetic-boy/article5010625.ece

Words fail me over how wrong this is


----------



## Redkite (Aug 10, 2013)

Disgusting . Poor little soul.  I don't know what the law is in India, but as it's a fee-paying school it can probably discriminate any way it wants.  We had all sorts of problems with my son's first school, though they couldn't actually ask us to remove him!  But you'd think people who go into teaching would have more sensitivity and empathy.  How hard is it for a group of adults to collectively support a child.  Grrrr!


----------

